# New headunit? Worth the hassle



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

From my understanding, you will probably just get distortion with the stock speakers if you get a higher powered headunit. The consensus is, it's just not worth it. 

Is the PAC AA-GM44 available in your area?


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

If the headunit has extensive DSP capabilities, it could be justified.

If not, there is no point unless you are upgrading the speakers as well and powering them externally.


Personally I wouldn't. Full system or nothing.


----------



## robertone (Apr 23, 2013)

The PAC AA-GM44 would have to be bought from overseas. What the system really needs is a bit more bass,but I would need the PAC AA-GM44 to get line out to add external amp to drive sub anyway. Might have to rethink and do headunit with front speaker upgrade as well then.


----------



## ricksvt80 (Apr 11, 2013)

Screw the PAC AA-GM44, go with an Audio Control LC6i. This has an auto sense circuit which works great, you can even add a sub level control on it easily. Its well worth the $120 for a top quality product. Only downside, its a little bigger than the others and requires you to splice into your factory wiring, not a big deal. I just finished installing mine, no pops, no engine noise, no nothing, just clean sound and turns the amps on perfectly without hesitation. It also has a clipping indicator which will help you with some basic tuning. 

Rick


----------

